# Favourite and least favourite scenes in the trilogy



## Sir Eowyn (Apr 15, 2020)

Alright, I'll go.

FAVOURITES (no order)
1. Boromir's last stand and death
2. Frodo and Gandalf speaking in Moria ("What to do with the time that is given to us")
3. The Mirror of Galadriel
4. When the hobbits are back in the Shire, and they sit at the pub with that unspoken bittersweetness, that they're home but no one understands. Then they toast
5. Gandalf's fall, the way they all run out to the light and we hear that piercing singing lament. Can't go through this dry-eyed
6. Frodo and Bilbo in Rivendell, looking over the book
7. The Ents destroying Insengard
8. Shield maiden of Rohan scene, where Eowyn and Aragorn really click for the first time
9. Hobbits meet the Nazgul, when it comes up to the tree and sniffs, the insects flee, no music at all, terrific tension
10. When the Eagles pick up Frodo, and his eyes are still open, but off in a trance
11. Just that little moment when they're riding off to fight the Wargs, and Eowyn and Aragorn exchange that look before he turns
12. Introduction to Saruman. And yes, I love their fight
13. The Dead Marshes
14. Gollum turning into Gollum (intro to film three)
15. Helm's Deep
16. Pippin's song over suicide charge. Film three is pretty terrible for about an hour before that and about an after hour, so without that oasis of quality, who knows where it would be? This one's beautiful
17. Eowyn and Theoden, "No more despair." The way she's catatonic at dawn is so moving. Another great oasis scene

LEAST FAVOURITES (here confined to theatrical versions---as the first one was)
1. Army of the Dead. Unbelievably cheesy
2. Battle of the Pelennor Fields, aside from the Rohirrim charge, which was stirring
3. Frodo sending Sam away
4. Shelob's Lair (didn't have nearly the horror that it could have)
5. Meeting Denethor 
6. Elrond and Aragorn in the tent
7. Faramir in Two Towers (in the third one he didn't have much to do except charge to his ruin)
8. Pippin and the Palantir
9. The Tower of Ciirith Ungol


----------



## Alice (Apr 17, 2020)

I love all scenes with nazgul, especially with Witch-king. Scenes with Arwen, scenes in the Shire, with Pippin too. And dislike... Hmm, I dislike only the moment, when Gollum makes Frodo send Sam away. And maybe when Faramir tries to take them to Gondor


----------



## TrackerOrc (Apr 20, 2020)

Definitely being a glass-half-full type of person, I can honestly say that I enjoy all three of the films (and all three of TH films as well) fairly equally. There are some scenes I let glide over me, I suppose, but I've found enough in all of the films to keep me interested enough to rewatch them regularly.
Speaking of which, does everyone start with the first Hobbit film and finish with the third LoTR? I've done this ever since getting all the films in the EE.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Apr 20, 2020)

I actually formed a habit of seeing The Lord of the Rings in reverse order... that way they get better. 

And I definitely respect your glass-half-full thing here... I'm always a little uneasy on being too harsh about something people put such love and dedication into, such fine human beings. That said, the older I got the more I just couldn't ignore things like the King of the Dead, that Legolas Oliphaunt stunt, and Denethor... but I think my continued worship of Fellowship more than makes up for it.


----------



## TrackerOrc (Apr 21, 2020)

Legolas skateboarding using a shield; Legolas riding the bat; Legolas and his fight with Bolg - I think some of this stuff is hilarious! It's got to be some kind of in-joke by the time of the Hobbit films!


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes, it's funny, by The Hobbit it doesn't much bother me... I just accept it's part of this crazy world that has a helping of cheese, and it's funny.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Apr 22, 2020)

Well least favourite scenes are those that make Gimli a figure of fun such as where to stand at the siege of Helm's Deep, and not being able to keep up with the orc chase, and "not the beard", and ... there are too many to number! Also Denethor's OTT acting.

Favourite Scenes:
1. King Theoden's speech before the battle of the Pelennor Fields, especially the clashing of sword on shield and Eowyn keeping a low profile and then shouting "death" with the rest of the Riders.
2. Gandalf's fall in Moria, Frodo's reaction (and Boromir's) and as you say the music when they exit Moria. That rocky setting is really beautiful. I also like the way PJ gets Boromir to say give the Hobbits a moment "for pity's sake". Not in the books I don't think but not a bad change imo. Also Legolas looking lost and Frodo already thinking about wandering off!
3. All the key scenes with Eowyn, especially the wind blown flag scene with Aragorn, Gandalf, Legolas and Gimli seen in the distance
4. All the scenes with Gandalf in Bag End
5. The reveal (by Gandalf) of "the great hall of Dwarrowdelf (Moria)"
6. The one to one conversations between Gandalf and Bilbo, Frodo and Pippin
7. The end of adventure drinking scene in the Green Dragon (recalling Ice Cold in Alex)
8. Gollum's look of joy when he has the Ring even though he is plunging to his death
9. Merry and Pippin's drunken greeting of the other members of the Fellowship at the scene of the Ents' victory at Isengard
10. The beacon sequence, especially seeing the small huts the beacon attendants lived in: a thankless task!
11. Treebeard stamping on the orc in Fangorn
12. Frodo's "dream" about Gandalf's fall with the Balrog when they are seen falling into the underground lake and the music that goes with it.


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Apr 22, 2020)

I have to confess I do enjoy "not the beard"... the others, I'm with ya.


----------



## frodolives7601 (Jan 15, 2021)

Sir Eowyn, I share many of your favorites: #2, 4, 6, and 17 on your list. I would add the scene at the end of _Fellowship_ when Frodo stands by the river alone and makes the decision to go on with the quest, even though he's scared to death. Also, the scene near the end of _ROTK_ when he's in Bag End and there's just his voiceover: "How do you pick up the threads of an old life?" Makes me cry every time. The beacon-lighting scene in _ROTK_ is another favorite.

Least favorite would probably be any scene involving Treebeard.


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 15, 2021)

ents attack on isengard
helms deep
Theoden's charge


----------



## frodolives7601 (Jan 16, 2021)

Just thought of another favorite this morning--the dream-vision in _ROTK _in which Galadriel helps Frodo to his feet. It's another of those "resolving to go on" scenes I find so moving.


----------



## Council_of_Gondor (Feb 19, 2021)

Wow some great choices no doubt! I'll have to think long about it before I think I can rank them


----------



## Sir Eowyn (Feb 20, 2021)

Macbeth_of_Gondor said:


> Wow some great choices no doubt! I'll have to think long about it before I think I can rank them



Like your name, by the way... I'm a huge enthusiast for Shakespeare, and that's one of his best.


----------



## Miguel (Feb 20, 2021)

No one mentions the prologue? It kind of makes you want to read the Quenta.


----------



## Shadow (Feb 20, 2021)

Miguel said:


> No one mentions the prologue? It kind of makes you want to read the Quenta.


It’s in my current top 10.

Gandalf v Balrog
Prologue
Boromir‘s last stand
Sam carries Frodo
Lighting the beacons
Ride of the Rohirrim
Gandalf arrives at Helm’s Deep
Ents flood Isengard
The ring is destroyed
Deagol and Sméagol prologue


----------



## ThomasBombadillo (Mar 1, 2021)

I can tell you my least favorite moment in all of the films, and that's at the end of Fellowship, when Aragorn is fighting that one orc with the bow after Boromir has been gravely wounded and Merry and Pippin have been taken. The dumbest moment in the entire film trilogy goes to...when that orc pulls a knife out and licks the blade menacingly. Like, who thought it would be a good idea to put that in there? I laugh every time I watch that part. It totally detracts from Boromir's death, which is unfortunate. Why, Peter Jackson?


----------



## Aramarien (Mar 1, 2021)

My favorite scenes ( in no particular order) most of which are more visual:

Sam saying to Frodo on Mt Doom, " I'll carry you", Needless to say I was crying my eyes out.
Bag End and all the little details: "No admittance except on Party Business" , the map of the Lonely Mountain on Bilbo's table, 
Gates of Moria and the interior of Moria
When the Fellowship is climbing through the rocks one by one: The Fellowship of the Ring with Bill the pony
Visual details galore: Leaf brooches on the elven cloaks, the paddles of the boats were leaf shaped; Sting glowing blue; the beacon fires; The Argonath; The Path to Dunharrow; The Ring itself; Isengard, 
When Gandalf and Pippin riding Shadowfax first behold Minas Tirith from the distance. It looked so perfect, I cried again. 
Of Herbs and Stewed Rabbit scene with Sam and Gollum
Sam's battle against Shelob
Fool of a Took!! 
Even though it wasn't in the books, I liked the scene where Boromir was coaching Merry and Pippin how to use their swords (men's long knives) with Aragorn looking on and adding encouragement. I felt it was something that could have actually happened and it was in keeping of the characters. 
The Ride of the Rohirrim
Eowyn's battle with the Nazgul, although I didn't like that PJ decided to keep cutting away from such an important scene to other scenes. 

There are many Least Favorite scenes, but the top ones are:

The wimpification of Frodo. How many times did PJ have him fall? Any brave thing that Frodo did in the books, like actually going after the Nazgul on Weathertop, his defiance at the Ford of Bruinen telling the Nazgul to go back to Mordor, stabbing the huge orc's foot in the Chamber of Marzabil when Boromir tried to shut the door, walking to meet Shelob with the Phial of Galadriel were taken away. 
Frodo sending Sam away. I almost walked out of theater when I saw this
Frodo allowing Merry and Pippin be a decoy with the orcs?? He never would have left or let them do that. 
Going to Osgiliath and almost letting the Nazgul take the Ring/ offering it to the Nazgul??? At that point, he would have put it on if anything to keep it from the Nazgul because he was getting more and more in its power. He would not have given it up. 
The character assassination of Faramir.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Mar 2, 2021)

Witch King defeating Gandalf at Minas Tirith.
Aragorn murdering an ambassador at the Black Gate.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 2, 2021)

I don't have time to list my least favorite scenes (I'm 65 by now ...)

But in one way at least, at the end of RoTK, when the film ends with Sam's three words from the book:

"Well, I'm back." 😢


----------



## Shadow (Mar 3, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> Aragorn murdering an ambassador at the Black Gate.


I don’t have a problem with movie Aragorn doing this as he also beheaded Lurtz.


----------



## Barliman (Mar 3, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> I don't have time to list my least favorite scenes (I'm 65 by now ...)


100% with you on that.
I think, well, I'll list my top least favorite, then as I start type another comes to mind that's worse, then another and another and another and....
I just don't want to dwell on misery.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 9, 2021)

ThomasBombadillo said:


> I can tell you my least favorite moment in all of the films, and that's at the end of Fellowship, when Aragorn is fighting that one orc with the bow after Boromir has been gravely wounded and Merry and Pippin have been taken. The dumbest moment in the entire film trilogy goes to...when that orc pulls a knife out and licks the blade menacingly. Like, who thought it would be a good idea to put that in there? I laugh every time I watch that part. It totally detracts from Boromir's death, which is unfortunate. Why, Peter Jackson?


Could be taken from 'The Tower of Cirith Ungol' when Shagrat licked his knife after driving it into Gorbag's throat.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Mar 9, 2021)

ThomasBombadillo said:


> when that orc pulls a knife out and licks the blade menacingly. Like, who thought it would be a good idea to put that in there?


Doesn't always work out, either:


----------



## m4r35n357 (Mar 10, 2021)

Shadow said:


> I don’t have a problem with movie Aragorn doing this as he also beheaded Lurtz.


Who is Lurtz?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 10, 2021)

m4r35n357 said:


> Who is Lurtz?


This guy in the movie. Not a character in the book.


----------



## m4r35n357 (Mar 10, 2021)

OK, but did he kill him in battle or murder him in cold blood? if in battle it is irrelevant, unlike his despicable act outside the Black Gate. If the latter that makes Aragorn a *double* murderer.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## GaladrielAdmirer (Mar 12, 2021)

My favorite scenes are, in I'm not sure what order:

"I can't carry it for you, but I can carry you." and that whole last stretch to Mount Doom
The Mirror of Galadriel scene
Bilbo's birthday speech
Bilbo in Bag End
Faramir's anti-war speech
Aragorn in Bree
The Riders sniffing around the log and at Bree, creepy stuff
The Council of Elrond is fun
The Balrog
A lot of Eowyn's scenes are lovely
Aragorn being able to talk to the horses
Frodo and Gandalf talking about how Frodo doesn't want to be doing this
Legolas talking about Gandalf after his death

I'm probably forgetting some of them.

Boromir's death and the Grey Havens scenes are both beautiful, but too heartbreaking to exactly be favorites.


Least favorites

Frodo sending Sam away
"Smeagol's free"
Arwen intervening at the Ford
Theoden under Saruman's spell
Many of the scenes where they made Gimli comic relief


----------



## LeRodent (Mar 12, 2021)

You have all hit the nails on their heads. Favorites and Dislikes alike, I agree all the way.

For myself, I love whenever a direct quote from the book is delivered in the movies, whether at the correct point in the story or not. I also like the easter-eggy references. "...It was a detour, a shortcut." "Shortcut to what?" "MUSHROOMS!"


----------



## frodolives7601 (Mar 15, 2021)

LeRodent said:


> You have all hit the nails on their heads. Favorites and Dislikes alike, I agree all the way.
> 
> For myself, I love whenever a direct quote from the book is delivered in the movies, whether at the correct point in the story or not. I also like the easter-eggy references. "...It was a detour, a shortcut." "Shortcut to what?" "MUSHROOMS!"


I think it's neat how they wove the quotes in there. I like that some are spoken by the same character in the same scene, some by the same character in another scene, and some by a different character in a different scene. Though that may not be to everyone's liking, for me, it really works. There's an elegance to the weaving.


----------



## GaladrielAdmirer (Mar 15, 2021)

frodolives7601 said:


> I think it's neat how they wove the quotes in there. I like that some are spoken by the same character in the same scene, some by the same character in another scene, and some by a different character in a different scene. Though that may not be to everyone's liking, for me, it really works. There's an elegance to the weaving.


I like that sort of thing, creative ways of working things in and around. Some moving, tweaking, and editing makes sense when adapting a novel to film, and like I said, can be done creatively. Changes in adaptation, become a problem for me when the changes alter important things about the characters or create a new atmosphere. Unless someone manages to create a new atmosphere that is also enjoyable. Then it's like they've made a thing of their own.


----------



## Aramarien (Mar 15, 2021)

GaladrielAdmirer said:


> I like that sort of thing, creative ways of working things in and around. Some moving, tweaking, and editing makes sense when adapting a novel to film, and like I said, can be done creatively. Changes in adaptation, become a problem for me when the changes alter important things about the characters or create a new atmosphere. Unless someone manages to create a new atmosphere that is also enjoyable. Then it's like they've made a thing of their own.



I agree. I don't mind adding some material IF it's in keeping with the characters, like the scene where Boromir was coaching Merry and Pippin using their swords and Aragorn was watching and adding his advice. It is something I can imagine could have happened, especially since Pippin and Merry always liked and admired Boromir.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Mar 15, 2021)

Aramarien said:


> I agree. I don't mind adding some material IF it's in keeping with the characters, like the scene where Boromir was coaching Merry and Pippin using their swords and Aragorn was watching and adding his advice. It is something I can imagine could have happened, especially since Pippin and Merry always liked and admired Boromir.


That's one of my favourite non-canon scenes,


----------



## Foundryman57 (Mar 16, 2021)

Sir Eowyn said:


> Alright, I'll go.
> 
> FAVOURITES (no order)
> 1. Boromir's last stand and death
> ...


Anything to do with romance 👎👎👎


----------



## Shadow (Mar 16, 2021)

frodolives7601 said:


> I think it's neat how they wove the quotes in there. I like that some are spoken by the same character in the same scene, some by the same character in another scene, and some by a different character in a different scene. Though that may not be to everyone's liking, for me, it really works. There's an elegance to the weaving.


I wish I made a list of all the examples during my recent re-read. Next time, perhaps.


Ealdwyn said:


> That's one of my favourite non-canon scenes,


A movie has no choice but to expand sequences in terms of flow. This addition did feel natural.


----------



## Melkor (Sep 11, 2021)

There are lots of great scenes in the LOTR trilogy. Balrog and Nazgul on Amon Sul are probably my most favorite combat scenes. But my most favorite scene in all trilogy is probably that love scene between Aragorn and Arwen in Rivendell. That dialogue is awsome and the way how Liv and Vigo play with their eyes is excelent.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 11, 2021)

Tolkien was particularly incensed by the scene on Weathetop, stressing that "there was _no fight_". *

*Yeah, yeah -- I know. 😁 But still.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Figure I may just revive this thread, since it seems like a topic that might be fun. Of course, people have tons of criticism at the movies, most of which is completely opinionated, but on the same topic of opinions, what are your favorites?

For me, "The Lighting of the Beacons" was a treasured favorite, as well as the "I can carry you!" scene. Others to be noted are certain scenes such as Arwen's fate, which while it is not included in the book, is a good scene in my opinion. 

I may add others as I think of it more, but this thread seems old, so perhaps the new active members would lend their opinions also.


----------



## Ealdwyn (Aug 17, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> For me, "The Lighting of the Beacons" was a treasured favorite


I agree that the soundtrack is very moving and the scene itself would be moving _if I hadn't read the book_ - but I dislike it because it not only contradicts canon but it's also used to present Denethor as an unfit ruler for refusing to call for aid.

I don't dislike all non-canon scenes just because they're non-canon. I quite enjoy some scenes that flesh out the story and make it richer. The Boromir/Merry/Pippin scene mentioned above, for example, shows the relationship between them and gives Boromir's death defending the Hobbits greater impact. But I just find it too distracting/annoying when the movie directly contradicts events and/or character.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 17, 2022)

Ealdwyn said:


> I don't dislike all non-canon scenes just because they're non-canon. I quite enjoy some scenes that flesh out the story and make it richer. The Boromir/Merry/Pippin scene mentioned above, for example, shows the relationship between them and gives Boromir's death defending the Hobbits greater impact. But I just find it too distracting/annoying when the movie directly contradicts events and/or character.


I can agree with this totally. Some changes made were actually very good in my opinion, however when they change structural elements, it is just kind of disappointing.


----------



## Copia (Aug 18, 2022)

My favoruites would be Helm's Deep(except for the Elves), Charge of The Rohirrim at Pelennor, Frodo and sam climbing Mount Doom, Boromir protecting Merry and Pippin and his redeeming scene, Gandalf and Frodo dialoug in Moria, Hobbits back in The Shire and everyone else not understanding what they have been trough, Grey Haven's, Fighting at Balin's Tomb, Last Alliance scene Are on the top of mi mind now.

Scenes I did not like: Faramir capturing Frodo and Sam, Faramir taking them to Osgiliath, Eowyn's in love scenes with Aragorn, Frodo sending Sam away, Aragorn and Elrond at Dunharrow, Army of The dead at Pelennor fields, Shelob's Lair(Tolkien wrote an actual horror part here, big missed oppertunity), Sam in Crith Ungol.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Interesting. Is there actually a confirmation that Elves are what they are trying to depict at Helm's Deep? If so, that is just sad... Elves would NOT have been there.... I love some of the scenes at Helm's Deep though also-- especially the one with Gandalf and Eomer returning on the mountain with the dawn, it is just so incredible.


----------



## Goldilocks Gamgee (Aug 18, 2022)

Oh, my favorite scene has got to be Hobbits being chased to Bree, and then Aragorn vs. Nazgul. Just so dark and epic. And I love Sam and Rosie's quick shot of a wedding! It's so sweet. And Sam coming home at the very end.

My least favorite is Moria, probably. It's just so wrong, so much unnatural suspense. Like, that falling stairway was so unnecessary! I also didn't like the way they made Aragon just "die" in Two Towers.


----------



## Radaghast (Aug 18, 2022)

Goldilocks Gamgee said:


> My least favorite is Moria, probably. It's just so wrong, so much unnatural suspense. Like, that falling stairway was so unnecessary!


Seriously overrated scene too. All of the Moria sequence.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 18, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Is there actually a confirmation that Elves are what they are trying to depict at Helm's Deep?


Yes -- they were from the little-known Ninja Brigade.


----------



## Radaghast (Aug 18, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Interesting. Is there actually a confirmation that Elves are what they are trying to depict at Helm's Deep?


What else would those beings be? Maybe I'm misunderstanding the question.


----------



## Eljorahir (Aug 18, 2022)

Elbereth Vala Varda said:


> Interesting. Is there actually a confirmation that Elves are what they are trying to depict at Helm's Deep? If so, that is just sad... Elves would NOT have been there.... I love some of the scenes at Helm's Deep though also-- especially the one with Gandalf and Eomer returning on the mountain with the dawn, it is just so incredible.


This audience and I share your love of the Gandalf/Eomer scene. I especially like how the climax of the music is at the precise moment the heavenly white sunlight crests the hilltop blinding the orcs just before the armies meet.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Aug 18, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> This audience and I share your love of the Gandalf/Eomer scene. I especially like how the climax of the music is at the precise moment the heavenly white sunlight crests the hilltop blinding the orcs just before the armies meet.


Thanks for sharing this. Very cool video.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Aug 19, 2022)

Naturally I prefer the quieter scenes. PJ's films get a lot of knocking in this forum but there were some quality actors in the films and one well acted scene is the conversation between Theoden and Gandalf at Theodred's tomb.

Mourning Theodred


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 13, 2022)

This mid of makes up for Denethor's tomato gluttony...


----------



## Elassar (Sep 14, 2022)

Favourites:
Charge of the rohirim
"Not this day!"
"That still only counts as one!"

Least favourite 

"Don't follow the lights."


----------



## Ent (Sep 14, 2022)

If this isn't restricted to LoTR only, I'll do both:

LoTR:
- Favorite - (very difficult) - maybe Gandalf and the Rohirrim showing up, charging down the hill, at the 11th hour (and worse) at Helm's Deep.
- Least favorite - Legolas doing a slide-jump off an oliphant's trunk. 

TH:
- Favorite - Frodo turning the Arkenstone over for barter, and/or Smaug attacking Lake Town
- Least favorite - bunnies pulling a sled (more than once)


----------



## Baron (Sep 14, 2022)

Favourite scene - Flight to the ford (so stirring).
Lest Favourite - Shield surfing (so ridiculous).


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 14, 2022)

Favorite: at 0:35 in this clip from RoTK ... 😁😈😁😈😁😈


----------



## Lithóniel (Sep 14, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Favorite: at 0:35 in this clip from RoTK ... 😁😈😁😈😁😈


Gimli’s face after 😂


----------



## Barrow Wight (Sep 14, 2022)

The list of "least favorites" would take up a page! My favorite scene is Aragorn explaining to the Hobbits in the inn what the Nazgul really are; Viggo Mortenson's best Aragorn, IMO, and the lines, as he delivers them in that shadowy room, are more spooky than most of the actual Nazgul scenes themselves. That's a bit of dialogue that isn't even in the book, which shows that PJ's crew had the ability to cut corners creatively and produce "new" material that was still compatible with the books----which makes the massive failures in many of their other restatements of the story all the more maddening.


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 15, 2022)

As a librarian I naturally prefer the quieter scenes e.g. Bilbo and Gandalf smoking together.
And being British, Gandalf saying "just tea"
And PJ's reference to _Ice Cold in Alex_ in the Green Dragon drinking scene towards the end of RotK.


----------

